# Omnisphere/Trillian Updates 04-15-18



## synthpunk (Apr 15, 2018)

FYI

Omnisphere Software 2.4.1d

Trilian Software 1.4.4c


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 15, 2018)

I see Keyscape has been updated (1.1.1d) as well. They all appear to be mostly bug fix updates.

Thanks for the heads up, @synthpunk!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 15, 2018)

To be completely honest, I'm very gun shy of updating Omnisphere ever since that issue with the ultra chorus causing patches which used it to sound different as well as causing major audio spikes. Heck, I'm gun shy about updating anything when I have projects in progress, however I obviously want bug fixes as well, which is why I look at forums to make sure everything "is safe." Good case and point is this thread: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=500277&hilit=omnisphere+update

Anyone care to report on this latest update? I really should just get into the habit of bouncing down my midi tracks, especially synths, as audio. Got to get a better working method I guess, especially considering I have lots of older tracks and ideas I've started months or years ago that who knows if they sound the same as they did when I started them. I never thought that an update to a software could potentially change the sound in a noticeable way until that previous omnisphere issue, but boy did it open my eyes!


----------



## Quasar (Apr 15, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> To be completely honest, I'm very gun shy of updating Omnisphere ever since that issue with the ultra chorus causing patches which used it to sound different as well as causing major audio spikes. Heck, I'm gun shy about updating anything when I have projects in progress, however I obviously want bug fixes as well, which is why I look at forums to make sure everything "is safe." Good case and point is this thread: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=500277&hilit=omnisphere+update
> 
> Anyone care to report on this latest update? I really should just get into the habit of bouncing down my midi tracks, especially synths, as audio. Got to get a better working method I guess, especially considering I have lots of older tracks and ideas I've started months or years ago that who knows if they sound the same as they did when I started them. I never thought that an update to a software could potentially change the sound in a noticeable way until that previous omnisphere issue, but boy did it open my eyes!



I was going to offer an opinion, but then Cody Eakin tied the game against your Kings, blowing it right over Quick, which I took to be a bad sign so I won't. 

I usually wait until a verdict was in, and my O2 is working fine anyway.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 15, 2018)

So far no issues here and things sound and work as normal, the new loading times are splendid though!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2018)

I hope Omni fixed their start up screen options.
I have to always go in and manually load the User folder where my presets are,, then load the MIDI Template.


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 17, 2018)

One thing in the update that Skippy (Plugin Guru) pointed out is being able to right click on parameters and type in values. Very useful.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2018)

Still have to load my preset folder but the MIDI Template loads.
One less thing to remember.
Actually don’t really need the folder loaded, MIDI CCs find their intended targets.
Just like the option of a fast manual over ride.


----------



## Saxer (May 3, 2018)

Hardware controlling Omnisphere 2.5!


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 3, 2018)

Omnisphere 2.4.2c and Keyscape 1.1.2c were released today too.

Looking forward to Omnisphere 2.5!

Best,

Geoff


----------

